# Older dog having trouble with hind legs



## IlovemyBichon (Dec 7, 2010)

We just noticed today that our older dog Sooty can't jump up onto the couch anymore (he was up on the couch yesterday). He usually sleeps up there during the day and at night but last night he slept on a dog bed on the floor. He can't get up on his hind legs at all, when DH comes in to the room Sooty will get up on his hinds legs for a cuddle and wags his tail. He's keeping his tail between his legs all the time. We also have two steps down from our kitchen into the garage and if Sooty goes down those steps he can't get back up again. He just stands there with his front legs on the first step 

I even thought he wasn't going to come for his walk this afternoon. I usually take both dogs with me when I meet my DD from school, but today Sooty just laid on his bed looking at me and it was only at the last minute he got up slowly and came over to get his lead on.

We're going to take him to the vet's tomorrow morning. I would have taken him this evening but its too far for him to walk and he won't be able to jump into the car. DH is working until 8pm so he can't lift Sooty into the car for me.

He's eating ok, but if he goes outside to toilet he has trouble lifting his leg to pee. He can only keep his leg up for a few seconds and he has to put it back down, and his leg was shaking 

Maybe he has arthritis? Although this is a very sudden change for him. He was up on the couch yesterday and had no problem getting up the garage steps then too. He hasn't had any slips or falls or anything like that either....


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor pup  Its probaby arthritis but always best to get the vet to check, there are pain releif drugs he can have & suppliments that help a lot to  good luck let us know how you get on with the vet x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

IlovemyBichon said:


> We just noticed today that our older dog Sooty can't jump up onto the couch anymore (he was up on the couch yesterday). He usually sleeps up there during the day and at night but last night he slept on a dog bed on the floor. He can't get up on his hind legs at all, when DH comes in to the room Sooty will get up on his hinds legs for a cuddle and wags his tail. He's keeping his tail between his legs all the time. We also have two steps down from our kitchen into the garage and if Sooty goes down those steps he can't get back up again. He just stands there with his front legs on the first step
> 
> I even thought he wasn't going to come for his walk this afternoon. I usually take both dogs with me when I meet my DD from school, but today Sooty just laid on his bed looking at me and it was only at the last minute he got up slowly and came over to get his lead on.
> 
> ...


Best thing is to get him to the vets asap. There is so many anti inflammatorys and pain relief on the market now, you may find that it will make a big difference.

When one of my old dogs, had back trouble suddenly she couldnt get up and was in pain, but with anti inflammatories she had many more pain free years,
so all is not lost, she was on Rimadyl quite a few years ago, but there are those and may others on the market now, so dont loose heart just yet.Hers was sudden, I had gone shopping left her totally normal, and when I came back she suddenly started crying and couldnt get up.

Hope he is Ok and they can find something to help him.


----------



## IlovemyBichon (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts. We'll be taking him to the vets tomorrow morning. I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Definately vets to find out what it is - everything crossed it will be something fairly easily remedied.

Just to add, if it is arthritis or similar needing ongoing painrelief and support, Pooch and Mutt do a supplement called Mobile Bones. I know a few people on here use it and highly recommend it but I've just started using it for my cat (after asking first if it would be suitable), she was going thro similar to your dog and in less than a week I have seen an amazing difference and she doesnt need any drugs alongside.

Hope all goes well at the vets


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Hope everything goes well at the vet


----------



## IlovemyBichon (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, Sooty was a bit better this morning. He can now get up the stairs by himself (slowly) and he can lift his leg to pee without having to put it back down before he's finished. He's still not himself though and his tail is always down between his legs.

We took him to the vets and he said that he thinks Sooty has had a mild stroke. He listened to his chest and said his heart was beating a little fast. Sooty is also wheezing a lot when lying on his bed. The vet gave him an injection (Frusemide) and gave us some Frusemide tablets to give him. He's to get one a day in the morning and we've to take him back to the vets on Friday. We've also to let him rest as much as possible and not take him out for more than one walk a day if he's reluctant to get up.

He wasn't too happy to be at the vet's again, he kept trying to get out the door and tried to jump off the table several times when the vet was trying to examine him. Just as well DH was there too, we had to work hard to keep him still!

He's fast asleep right now so I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor lad. I saw a stunning programme about a dog who had a stroke and after hydrotherpay was hugely improved. It might be an option if you're insured.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Sooty & you it must have been a shock, hopefully he will be alot better on the medication & find things a bit easier x


----------



## NSPS-Hokamix (May 11, 2011)

It is true there are many things out there to help prevent or at least slow down bad joints.
You can use good supplements like Hokamix Joint+ and others that help ease painful Joints.

Hope this helps


----------

